# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  قال شو جنس لطيف !!!

## The Gentle Man

وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة 

وراء كل رجل مسجون امرأة 

وراء كل رجل مديون امرأة 

وراء كل مشكلة امرأة 

وراء كل حرب امرأة 

وراء كل حادث سيارة امرأة 

وراء كل عراك جيران امرأة 

وراء خلل التركيبة السكانية إمرأة 

وراء خراب الشباب وإنحرافهم إمرأة 

وراء كل أب وأم تم رميهم في دار المسنين إمرأة.. 

أريد أعرف مين هالبغل اللي سماهم 'الجنس اللطيف

----------


## mylife079

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طول بالك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

*يا فتاح يا عليم ...يا رزاق يا كريم ... أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... شو مالنا يا جنتل مان .. لسه بنحكي يا هادي ... شو كاين تحلم فينا ؟؟!!!
أكيد هالشي من ورا قلبك ... لأن وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة والامرأة هي إمك وأختك وكل إلي بعزو عليك .. لذلك أول عبارة صح والباقي خطأ ..*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *يا فتاح يا عليم ...يا رزاق يا كريم ... أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... شو مالنا يا جنتل مان .. لسه بنحكي يا هادي ... شو كاين تحلم فينا ؟؟!!!
> أكيد هالشي من ورا قلبك ... لأن وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة والامرأة هي إمك وأختك وكل إلي بعزو عليك .. لذلك أول عبارة صح والباقي خطأ ..*




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> *يا فتاح يا عليم ...يا رزاق يا كريم ... أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... شو مالنا يا جنتل مان .. لسه بنحكي يا هادي ... شو كاين تحلم فينا ؟؟!!!
> أكيد هالشي من ورا قلبك ... لأن وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة والامرأة هي إمك وأختك وكل إلي بعزو عليك .. لذلك أول عبارة صح والباقي خطأ ..*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *يا فتاح يا عليم ...يا رزاق يا كريم ... أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... شو مالنا يا جنتل مان .. لسه بنحكي يا هادي ... شو كاين تحلم فينا ؟؟!!!
> أكيد هالشي من ورا قلبك ... لأن وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة والامرأة هي إمك وأختك وكل إلي بعزو عليك .. لذلك أول عبارة صح والباقي خطأ ..*


معك حق :SnipeR (51):

----------


## آلجوري

> 





> 





> 



*الله يبسطكم كمان وكمان ...*

----------


## The Gentle Man

ايات سامحينا
بس هذا موضوع مش الك
لناس معينين
وهم بعرفو حالهم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> *يا فتاح يا عليم ...يا رزاق يا كريم ... أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... شو مالنا يا جنتل مان .. لسه بنحكي يا هادي ... شو كاين تحلم فينا ؟؟!!!
> أكيد هالشي من ورا قلبك ... لأن وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة والامرأة هي إمك وأختك وكل إلي بعزو عليك .. لذلك أول عبارة صح والباقي خطأ ..*


يا عيني على الكلام الموزون :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> يا عيني على الكلام الموزون


* كيف بالله .. من الأخر صح*

----------


## دموع الورد

> * كيف بالله .. من الأخر صح*


بصراحه كلام رائع منك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

دموع ما عرفنا رايك

----------


## آلجوري

> دموع ما عرفنا رايك


*مو شايف انو رأيها متل رأي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *مو شايف انو رأيها متل رأي*


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> 


*لا تخاف عليك الأمان*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *لا تخاف عليك الأمان*


 :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> *لا تخاف عليك الأمان*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 


 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صحيح والله مين سماهم جنس لطيف ...وليش؟؟!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (94):

----------


## آلجوري

> صحيح والله مين سماهم جنس لطيف ...وليش؟؟!!!!!!!!


*له يا زعبي ... حتى إنت ؟؟ !!*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> صحيح والله مين سماهم جنس لطيف ...وليش؟؟!!!!!!!!






ما بعرف

----------


## دموع الورد

> صحيح والله مين سماهم جنس لطيف ...وليش؟؟!!!!!!!!


 :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):

----------


## saousana

ومن دون المرأة ما بتقدر تعيش 
ممكن هيك تنسى كل اللي كتبته  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ومن دون المرأة ما بتقدر تعيش 
> ممكن هيك تنسى كل اللي كتبته


كلامك صحيح 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ليش هيك مواضيعكو عدوانيه ومن دون سبب؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 




> ومن دون المرأة ما بتقدر تعيش 
> ممكن هيك تنسى كل اللي كتبته


طيب ماشي والمرأة من دون الرجل ما بتقدر تعيش ...مش هاد موضوعنا ...موضوعنا مين سماهم جنس لطيف مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (14): 




> ليش هيك مواضيعكو عدوانيه ومن دون سبب؟


ليش بتسميها عدوانية  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## عُبادة

ههههههههه

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ليش بتسميها عدوانية


ودخلك شو اسمها؟؟؟ اقربلك الصوره لو انا نزلت موضوع وحكيت ان شباب اليوم مش رجال  حتى لايعتبروا من الجنس الخشن...شو بتكون رده فعلكم؟؟!!

----------


## saousana

> طيب ماشي والمرأة من دون الرجل ما بتقدر تعيش ...مش هاد موضوعنا ...موضوعنا مين سماهم جنس لطيف مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


قال مين سماهم لطيف قال 
انت .. وانت لحالك ما حد غيرك سماهم هيك 
قال متفاجئ انه جنس لطيف 
يعني بتحكو عنجد ولا مزح

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اني ارى رؤسا قد  حان قطفها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ودخلك شو اسمها؟؟؟ اقربلك الصوره لو انا نزلت موضوع وحكيت ان شباب اليوم مش رجال  حتى لايعتبروا من الجنس الخشن...شو بتكون رده فعلكم؟؟!!


بعيطوا واهت لحق فاين :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


ضحكت عنزة على باب مسلخ :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قال مين سماهم لطيف قال 
> انت .. وانت لحالك ما حد غيرك سماهم هيك 
> قال متفاجئ انه جنس لطيف 
> يعني بتحكو عنجد ولا مزح


لا تعبي حالك هدول بس غيرانين :Bl (3):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ههههههههه


زي محمد كمان تفرج شو حكيت اله  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اسمعوا علي جاي رح تتحملو ا لصط من يوم وطالع ولشوف مين الي رح يوقفني انتوا الي بلشتوا ومااااااااااااااااااشي :Bl (14):

----------


## دموع الورد

> لا تعبي حالك هدول بس غيرانين


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> ضحكت عنزة على باب مسلخ


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ضحكت عنزة على باب مسلخ


الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2): 

ضحكتي كانت استنكارية

----------


## العقيد

لا النسوان كويسات الموضوع مبالغ فيه

----------


## حلم حياتي

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

> الله يسامحك 
> 
> ضحكتي كانت استنكارية


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اسمعوا علي جاي رح تتحملو ا لصط من يوم وطالع ولشوف مين الي رح يوقفني انتوا الي بلشتوا ومااااااااااااااااااشي


ولا يهمك مها...؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

الله يسامحك 

ضحكتي كانت استنكارية 


استنكارية  اه_

----------


## العقيد

يلي ما بحب النسوان الله يبعثله عله

----------


## saousana

يا جماعة ما بحب كلمة نسوان  :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اني ارى رؤسا قد  حان قطفها





> لا تعبي حالك هدول بس غيرانين


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
معاكي سكينه (خوصه) ولا اجيبلك وحده

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اسمعوا علي جاي رح تتحملو ا لصط من يوم وطالع ولشوف مين الي رح يوقفني انتوا الي بلشتوا ومااااااااااااااااااشي



 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اسمعوا علي جاي رح تتحملو ا لصط من يوم وطالع ولشوف مين الي رح يوقفني انتوا الي بلشتوا ومااااااااااااااااااشي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يا جماعة ما بحب كلمة نسوان


وانا كمان  :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان بحب كلمه بنات
هاي احسن الكن

----------


## دموع الورد

> ان بحب كلمه بنات
> هاي احسن الكن


اه طبعا احسن...لاعاد نسوان..شو هل حكي؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اه طبعا احسن...لاعاد نسوان..شو هل حكي؟؟


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مين الي نستغني عن روح بدي افهم :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مين الي نستغني عن روح بدي افهم



مالك معصبه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مالك معصبه


انا ريلاكس :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب
مبين عليك ريلاكس

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا  ريلكس هيني كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا  ريلكس هيني كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير



ان مصدقك
ما بعرف عن غيري
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 


شو رايك مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> شو رايك مهدي


انا معك عتوووووووول الترررريييق..

بس بدك رايي بشو بزززززززبط...

اناامبسوووووووووط :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ودخلك شو اسمها؟؟؟ اقربلك الصوره لو انا نزلت موضوع وحكيت ان شباب اليوم مش رجال  حتى لايعتبروا من الجنس الخشن...شو بتكون رده فعلكم؟؟!!


لا مش لهاي الدرجة هسه المقصود من الموضوع انو في بنات ابعد ما يكونو عن الجنس اللطيف بينهم وبين الانوثة سنوااااااااات ..... بس مو الكل....ونفس الشي في رجال حرام ينقال عنهم رجال وكلمة رجل بتكون اهانة الو ...بس هون ما في تعميم....يعني انا طلبت عدم التعميم ...يعني مش لكل بنت لازم نقول جنس لطيف والله في بنات انهم خناشير اكثر من الشباب (اسف لهاد المصطلح زهره) وكمان في رجال كلمة بنت حرام فيه....




> قال مين سماهم لطيف قال 
> انت .. وانت لحالك ما حد غيرك سماهم هيك 
> قال متفاجئ انه جنس لطيف 
> يعني بتحكو عنجد ولا مزح


انا ما سميتهم واذا بدك روحي اسألي الاحوال انا لحد هسى ما سميت ولا بنت بكرا كمان كمن سنة انشالله الله برزقني بنوتة حلوة وبعدين بسميها :Db465236ff: 




> بعيطوا واهت لحق فاين


الرجال ما بتعيط من جنس لطيف ...الا اذا ما كنتوا جنس لطيف :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> لا تعبي حالك هدول بس غيرانين


يا حسرة عشو بدي اغار لوني بنت من زماااااااااااااان انتحرت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> اسمعوا علي جاي رح تتحملو ا لصط من يوم وطالع ولشوف مين الي رح يوقفني انتوا الي بلشتوا ومااااااااااااااااااشي


سامعين وانا وصلت متأخر بس وين رجال المنتدى عن هالحكي اخخخخخخ بس اغيب شو بصير اخخ :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

الله لا يديملي غيبة

----------


## The Gentle Man

> انا معك عتوووووووول الترررريييق..
> 
> بس بدك رايي بشو بزززززززبط...
> 
> اناامبسوووووووووط


انه مها ريلاكس

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لا مش لهاي الدرجة هسه المقصود من الموضوع انو في بنات ابعد ما يكونو عن الجنس اللطيف بينهم وبين الانوثة سنوااااااااات ..... بس مو الكل....ونفس الشي في رجال حرام ينقال عنهم رجال وكلمة رجل بتكون اهانة الو ...بس هون ما في تعميم....يعني انا طلبت عدم التعميم ...يعني مش لكل بنت لازم نقول جنس لطيف والله في بنات انهم خناشير اكثر من الشباب (اسف لهاد المصطلح زهره) وكمان في رجال كلمة بنت حرام فيه....
> 
> 
> 
> انا ما سميتهم واذا بدك روحي اسألي الاحوال انا لحد هسى ما سميت ولا بنت بكرا كمان كمن سنة انشالله الله برزقني بنوتة حلوة وبعدين بسميها
> 
> 
> 
> الرجال ما بتعيط من جنس لطيف ...الا اذا ما كنتوا جنس لطيف
> ...


احمد بنصحك ترجع تقرا الموضوع..لان الموضوع بحكي وبشكل عام عن الجنس اللطيف ولاتدافع عن الغلط لمجرد انه شخص من جنسك طرح الموضوع..بعدين انتو بتنزلوا مواضيع غصب عنكم بدكم تتحملو ردود الافعال...بالعربي الي بدق الباب بسمع الجواب..وترى بعدنا ماردينا  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19): 
بعدين راجع انت كمان شو رديت

ياشباب للمزح حدود لو سمحتوا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد بنصحك ترجع تقرا الموضوع..لان الموضوع بحكي وبشكل عام عن الجنس اللطيف ولاتدافع عن الغلط لمجرد انه شخص من جنسك طرح الموضوع..بعدين انتو بتنزلوا مواضيع غصب عنكم بhttp://www.al79n.com/vb/newreply.php...ly&p=136382دكم تتحملو ردود الافعال...بالعربي الي بدق الباب بسمع الجواب..وترى بعدنا ماردينا  
> بعدين راجع انت كمان شو رديت
> 
> ياشباب للمزح حدود لو سمحتوا



شو يعني هاد رأيي انا ما بحب اكون بنت بس مش معنى كلامي اني ما بحب البنات بالعكس بتمنى مولودي الاول يكون بنت حلوة ..... بس انا بينتلك وجهة نظري وما دافعت عن اللي قبلي بالمرة...وبعدين مها صارت تسمع حكي طالع نازل وكلكم شديتوا عأيدها اخخخخخخخخخخ منكم شو ما حد بيقدرلكم :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## الامبراطور

أكيد مش انا

----------


## ابو العبد

> *لا تخاف عليك الأمان*


قال جنس لطيف قال.... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

الله يعين الزلام.... :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

الله يعين

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش عارف هالدنيا شو بدها تتحمل منهن

----------


## اجمل حب

إلي بسمعك بحكي هذا الزلمة بحياته ما قعد مع إمرأة ما بعرف انه اذا صحله اي إمرأة بقعد معها وما بحكي لا :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

احلى جنتل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> إلي بسمعك بحكي هذا الزلمة بحياته ما قعد مع إمرأة ما بعرف انه اذا صحله اي إمرأة بقعد معها وما بحكي لا




اذا قصدك انا 
انا بحب قعداتا لبنات
بحب اقعد مع البنات كثر
وبمزح معهن اكثر من الرجال
بس هذا موضوع للمزح 






> احلى جنتل




على راسي خالد
ان شاء الله عجبك الموضوع

----------


## coconut

يسلم فم القائل و الكاتب و فهمنا  :Icon31: 

 عليك كلام عسل

 يامان 

هههههههههههه

مش بغل  لااااااااااااا ابوهم  و ستين  منهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coconut  
_يسلم فم القائل و الكاتب و فهمنا 

عليك كلام عسل

يامان 

هههههههههههه

مش بغل لااااااااااااا ابوهم و ستين منهم
_


 يسلموا
والله غير يحقدن عليك

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة 

وراء كل رجل مسجون امرأة  
وراء كل رجل مديون امرأة  
وراء كل مشكلة امرأة  
وراء كل حرب امرأة  
وراء كل حادث سيارة امرأة  
وراء كل عراك جيران امرأة  
وراء خلل التركيبة السكانية إمرأة  
وراء خراب الشباب وإنحرافهم إمرأة  
وراء كل أب وأم تم رميهم في دار المسنين إمرأة..  
أريد أعرف مين هالبغل اللي سماهم 'الجنس اللطيف_ 




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يسلم فم القائل و الكاتب و فهمنا 
> 
>  عليك كلام عسل
> 
>  يامان 
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> مش بغل  لااااااااااااا ابوهم  و ستين  منهم


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعم  يـــــــــــــــــــــما ؟
شكلك جديد على المنتدى ومش منتبه انه انا هون

----------


## عُبادة

> نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعم  يـــــــــــــــــــــما ؟
> شكلك جديد على المنتدى ومش منتبه انه انا هون


 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Sc®ipt

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههه هههههههه ههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
انا بعرف انو قصد الكاتب كل كارثة طبيعية او غير طبيعية وراها إمرأه
هههههههههههه ههههههههه
(ان كيدهن عظيم)

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نسوان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلمو ايديك الي كتبو





معلومات بتجنن

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو هي الي بتجنن يا نورس ؟!
شو رايك طير من هون 
فكرة صح  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 
_شو هي الي بتجنن يا نورس ؟!
شو رايك طير من هون 
فكرة صح 
_


 :Db465236ff: 


مها

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_يسلمو ايديك الي كتبو





معلومات بتجنن
_


 اجاك الموت يا تارك الصلاة

----------


## حسناء الربيع

وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola  
_وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه_




طيب 
وكمان وراء كل مصيبه امرأه

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الله يسامحك جنتل ,هيك احنا كلو من زوقك شو عملين فيك البنات لهدرجة حاقد

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله بسامح الكل
مش الكل 
في هيك وفي هيك

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> أريد أعرف مين هالبغل اللي سماهم 'الجنس اللطيف


 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
قصدك مين هالفاهم والمزوق والجنتل   :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جنتل اكيد قرأت موضوعي وراء كل رجل مجلوط امرأة بس يا صاحبي انت مزودها حبتين صح . 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola  
> _وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب 
> وكمان وراء كل مصيبه امرأه


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

رفقا بلقوارير   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
راحت علي المناقشه العلميه الله لا يوطرزلكوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


جنس حواه جنس لطيف و ناعم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خاصه الي بالبلد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اول ما بتصير البنت لطيفه بتعلق على كتفها نجمه و بتنزل بالجنس الاخر حكي و حكي و حكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و بالنهايه الله يعين ادم على جنس حواه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


بعرف :Db465236ff: 

انا مقدر شعورك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

علاجكم بدو فتره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اكيد احنا مش رايحين نلحقكم لما تنشفوا بس في احتمال اولاد اولادنا ان شاء الله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

